# Someone tell Bryan Barczyk to stick to snakes!!!!!



## Derivative (Mar 13, 2019)

I just saw this recent Brian Barczyk video and he is rehousing his tarantulas into awful enclosures. Why the hell is it a good idea to have a B. Hammori in an arboreal enclosure!!!! His B. Albopilosum and G. Rosea cages are also bad. Not to mention he handles all his spiders and doesnt even know the scientific names or basic tarantula anatomy. I mean his "Purple bird eater spider" is obviously a pamphobeteus mature male my guess is platyomma. I dont think he even realizes it is a mature male. At this point I hope someone gives him advice on how to keep tarantulas correctly because he honestly seems like a nice guy but I think he should stick to snakes if he doesnt change his tarantula husbandry. I may not be an expert in this hobby but even I know he isn't keeping his T's correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sad 8


----------



## Spidermolt (Mar 13, 2019)

I never liked this guy he's so full of crap.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2019)

I skipped forward to a random part in the video and it happened to be the MM rehousings... HOLY DRAMA LLAMA, BATMAN. Why are there so many people, why are they talking about going to the hospital for a bite, why are they all saying "Oooh!" like little kids watching a fight? That was just friggin terrible...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Derivative (Mar 13, 2019)

Teal said:


> I skipped forward to a random part in the video and it happened to be the MM rehousings... HOLY DRAMA LLAMA, BATMAN. Why are there so many people, why are they talking about going to the hospital for a bite, why are they all saying "Oooh!" like little kids watching a fight? That was just friggin terrible...


They were acting as if he was rehousing a 10 inch female P. Ornata. I mean seriously if you only heard the audio of this clip that would be what you thought it was. I honestly have no clue why they were scared. Pamphobeteus aren't exactly medically significant tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2019)

Derivative said:


> They were acting as if he was rehousing a 10 inch female P. Ornata. I mean seriously if you only heard the audio of this clip that would be what you thought it was. I honestly have no clue why they were scared. Pamphobeteus aren't exactly medically significant tarantulas.


No one should act like that when rehousing ANY T. I don't understand the immature behaviour. People should be calm and quiet during a rehouse.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 13, 2019)

It's funny, he's also looked down upon in the snake hobby as well. I'm pretty certain almost all experienced keepers of Herps and Inverts hate him or disagree with his many methods and messages. 

My issue with Brian is that he's not experienced enough with inverts. He should just stick with ball pythons and not anything else. Like they say, "fake it till you make it". Which is what happened to him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 13, 2019)

Teal said:


> No one should act like that when rehousing ANY T. I don't understand the immature behaviour. People should be calm and quiet during a rehouse.


Yep I agree.


----------



## Venom1080 (Mar 13, 2019)

Tell him to stick to dogs and cats

He's a terrible reptile keeper too. Just a miserable person all around who shouldn't be allowed to own exotics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Niclou69 (Mar 13, 2019)

Derivative said:


> I think he should stick to snakes


His snake husbandry isn't all that much better than his invert husbandry tbh. This guy is pretty much a meme in the snake hobby.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dandrobates (Mar 13, 2019)

This guy is a friggin fool.


----------



## Teal (Mar 13, 2019)

Venom1080 said:


> Tell him to stick to dogs and cats


Not on my watch.

He should stick to... sticks.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10 | Love 1


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 13, 2019)

I think he’s either over caffeinated or has some kind of personality disorder bc of the speed of his talking. He has the mentality of an utter two year old. I feel not only sorry for his Ts and reptiles but also the humans who have to live with him, too. He’s like the crazy questionable uncle that everyone has, but nobody wants to claim.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MintyWood826 (Mar 13, 2019)

And it's not jut him. None of those people with him probably know anything either. Like seriously, NONE of them got good info?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah that guy with the distended earlobe thingy thinking he was an expert pissed me off

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

Plenty of people have told him. I've commented on his deplorable videos and I have just commented on this horror show too. He ignores everyone who doesn't agree with him - dismisses them as 'jealous' and 'haters' as per idiot YouTube channel owner guidelines.
He's a bloody awful disgrace.

Reactions: Sad 5


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> Plenty of people have told him. I've commented on his deplorable videos and I have just commented on this horror show too. He ignores everyone who doesn't agree with him - dismisses them as 'jealous' and 'haters' as per idiot YouTube channel owner guidelines.
> He's a bloody awful disgrace.




Youtubers who have a big following tend to be very ignorant and they're fanboys even more so all we can do is hope that they somehow stop being stubborn and change.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> all we can do is hope that they somehow stop being stubborn and change.


You're being optimistic, and that is really very kind of you, but the only thing I'm hoping for is that he gets a face full of Theraphosa hairs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Award 1


----------



## Crone Returns (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> I just saw this recent Brian Barczyk video and he is rehousing his tarantulas into awful enclosures. Why the hell is it a good idea to have a B. Hammori in an arboreal enclosure!!!! His B. Albopilosum and G. Rosea cages are also bad. Not to mention he handles all his spiders and doesnt even know the scientific names or basic tarantula anatomy. I mean his "Purple bird eater spider" is obviously a pamphobeteus mature male my guess is platyomma. I dont think he even realizes it is a mature male. At this point I hope someone gives him advice on how to keep tarantulas correctly because he honestly seems like a nice guy but I think he should stick to snakes if he doesnt change his tarantula husbandry. I may not be an expert in this hobby but even I know he isn't keeping his T's correctly.


I can't take it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

I've noticed this as well, being a daily viewer of his channel. However, I don't have any opinion or care on the matter. We can't change what he's doing so I choose not to get upset about it. It's none of my business; I care for MY T's properly, and that's what I'm worried about, all we can do is try to educate folks on proper care. Will it do anything for Brian? Eh, probably not. They never listen.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

Won't watch and give him views. He shouldn't stick to snakes. He's a truly awful keeper. 

I wouldn't trust him to look after a cactus. Pet rocks are about the only thing he should be allowed to have.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## StampFan (Mar 14, 2019)

I refuse to watch the video or share it.  I won't support bad practice and increasing his YouTube $ by watching bad videos .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PanzoN88 (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm pretty certain this guy is just doing what he does for views, thumbs up, and subs, no one can possibly be that stupid IRL. His name alone seems like major clickbait.


----------



## Arterion86 (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow, yeah, this is pretty awful! Won’t be supporting this dude by watching him again - once was enough!

But I do kinda like the idea of using a cut-off bottle as a catch cup.


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> Won't watch and give him views. He shouldn't stick to snakes. He's a truly awful keeper.
> 
> I wouldn't trust him to look after a cactus. Pet rocks are about the only thing he should be allowed to have.


Hmmm.... I have to respectfully disagree. Based on his endless stupidity I think he would probably end up killing the rock especially with their strict temperature and humidity requirements.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MintyWood826 (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> Hmmm.... I have to respectfully disagree. Based on his endless stupidity I think he would probably end up killing the rock especially with their strict temperature and humidity requirements.


Yeah, he'd keep it in a volcano or something, then take it out for handling. Everyone knows how bad it is to morph sedimentary rocks to igneous!

#NoHybridRocksAllowed

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## xtnz (Mar 14, 2019)

All this post wont change anything. Is there a arachnoboards Youtube channel? If none, why not create one? To counter the "wrong infos". Some people here are probably too busy to do that, but how about helping each other to manage a channel. Some give proper information, others to edit/create videos/content. Just a suggestion. Peace.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Phia (Mar 14, 2019)

The guy is basically a reptile bulk seller and this entire video is played up for shock and awe. 

I decided I disliked the guy when I saw his video on spider ball pythons.


----------



## Magenta (Mar 14, 2019)

Good lord, those enclosures...


xtnz said:


> All this post wont change anything. Is there a arachnoboards Youtube channel? If none, why not create one? To counter the "wrong infos". Some people here are probably too busy to do that, but how about helping each other to manage a channel. Some give proper information, others to edit/create videos/content. Just a suggestion. Peace.



@EulersK has an excellent channel for this reason. 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjLxvuG_WUS3635sM4RIwow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## EulersK (Mar 14, 2019)

xtnz said:


> Some give proper information, others to edit/create videos/content. Just a suggestion. Peace.


The _only_ reason I stopped making videos is because of how long the editing process took. If someone is willing to take that over, I'd be happy to collaborate.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 14, 2019)

I don't know who he is, honestly, but I'm already pissed off by that silly and ugly arm tattoo you can view on the thumbnail

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 14, 2019)

EulersK said:


> The _only_ reason I stopped making videos is because of how long the editing process took. If someone is willing to take that over, I'd be happy to collaborate.


If editing is that complicated, then what editing software are you using? Most modern video editing software makes editing quite easy nowadays.


----------



## EulersK (Mar 14, 2019)

Liquifin said:


> If editing is that complicated, then what editing software are you using? Most modern video editing software makes editing quite easy nowadays.


Oh, it's easy, just time consuming. I'm using Adobe Premiere.


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 14, 2019)

EulersK said:


> Oh, it's easy, just time consuming. I'm using Adobe Premiere.


Adobe premier is as easy as it gets. But I do understand why editing is so long though and the fact that it's time consuming. But it's worth editing videos that is worth something to the creator. You need to start making videos again, the T. community on Youtube is going astray from experienced people to newbies showing off .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potatatas (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> because he honestly seems like a nice guy


I think he seems like a complete tool with his fake youtuber personality. Youtube has created some horrible creatures on the last few years. I avoid most vids with a thumbnail that includes an emoji and the person looking super shocked and pointing to something.



Liquifin said:


> It's funny, he's also looked down upon in the snake hobby as well


I saw a vid of him defending the breeding of spider ball pythons playing it way way down. Cruel man only in it for profit with no concern for the animals.



EulersK said:


> The _only_ reason I stopped making videos is because of how long the editing process took. If someone is willing to take that over, I'd be happy to collaborate.


Professional digital artist here and would be happy to get involved with some video editing if you ever find time to shoot something

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

I hate that this community can attack anyone they feel like. So judgemental and mean!!!! Relax and mind your own business all you're doing is working yourselves up over someone in Michigan that we can do NOTHING about. I'm not defending him but there is NO reason for this community to be this mean and judgemental. If you have the time and money to drive out to Michigan to actually HELP Brian learn better, do it!! If not, why is this hatred/judgement necessary?! It really isn't. Grow up!

Threads like this that are designed to attack a single person should be against the rules!!!!!!!!! No matter what they are doing or what our opinions are of him .

This is Cyber Bullying.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 8 | Love 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I hate that this community can attack anyone they feel like. So judgemental and mean!!!! Relax and mind your own business all you're doing is working yourselves up over someone in Michigan that we can do NOTHING about. I'm not defending him but there is NO reason for this community to be this mean and judgemental. If you have the time and money to drive out to Michigan to actually HELP Brian learn better, do it!! If not, why is this hatred/judgement necessary?! It really isn't. Grow up!
> 
> Threads like this that are designed to attack a single person should be against the rules!!!!!!!!! No matter what they are doing or what our opinions are of him .


The bloke treats animals like items of clothes. He deserves the worst.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> The bloke treats animals like items of clothes. He deserves the worst.


It doesnt matter what he does to HIS animals! How about you go up there and tell him to his face? Cause this thread is uncalled for and will never do anything to help brian. All you guys care about is what hes doing wrong you never stop and think maybe you can help him youd rather bash him way over here on a TARANTULA HELP forum.  This is helping no one with their tarantulas like this forum ia built to do. This is cyber bullying to brian, it doesnt matter who he is, If this thread isn't taken down action will be taken because cyber bullying should NOT be tolerated under ANY circumstances. I'm so dissapointed in this forum and hobby right now. We are supposed to be better than them instead we are bashing them and not helping to better the hobby.

Reactions: Disagree 8 | Face Palm 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> It doesnt matter what he does to HIS animals! How about you go up there and tell him to his face? Cause this thread is uncalled for and will never do anything to help brian. All you guys care about is what hes doing wrong you never stop and think maybe you can help him youd rather bash him way over here on a TARANTULA HELP forum.  This is helping no one with their tarantulas like this forum ia built to do. This is cyber bullying to brian, it doesnt matter who he is, If this thread isn't taken down action will be taken because cyber bullying should NOT be tolerated under ANY circumstances. I'm so dissapointed in this forum and hobby right now. We are supposed to be better than them instead we are bashing them and not helping to better the hobby.


It doesn't matter what he does to HIS animals? 

Says who you? 

They can't call for help themselves. 

Obvious fan girl is obvious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> This is Cyber Bullying.


So, should we all be looking forward to another video from him where he is crying his crocodile tears? No pun intended.
When you do stupid, dangerous, or just plain cruel, things on social media - you open yourself up to criticism. If you don't want to deal with people caring more about your animals than you do, then don't post videos to social media where you are clearly not doing what is in their best interest. His videos show a blatant disregard for the welfare of his animals, and his employees, and anyone who keeps quiet is complicit in that behaviour.
Colour me optimistic, but I really hope that this community is all about setting the bar higher for animal care and not allowing it to sink to the depths that people like Brian Barczyk represent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Phia (Mar 14, 2019)

I think this thread helps because it shows what NOT to do.  

I also disagree that we shouldn't be  criticizing people who create harmful videos or doing harm to animals .... for attention and money. It's also not like we are speaking about a small youtuber. To many people this dude is the unofficial face of the reptile community. Am I cyber bullying if I say Tanked (the animal planet show) is a hallmark of bad fish husbandry??

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Here is the rule quoted from the FORUM RULES under Personal Attacks.

Arachnoboards has an incredible array of demographics within its membership. About the only thing that actually defines us as a group is our interest in arachnids. As a result of this incredible diversity, it is unacceptable to discriminate against someone based on religion, race, color, creed, sexual preference, financial status, the size of their tarantula collection, the make of their car, the gun(s) they own, or any other type of categorical discrimination that wouldn't fly in, for example, the workplace.

Ia this entire thread not breaking the rules??? @Ungoliant @cold blood @EulersK

I'm not kidding around.  I came to this forum expecting to be accepted with open arms and when i made mistakes I was nicely taught otherwise. Why should it be any different with Brian .If you cant teach him then why bash him here???

Reactions: Sad 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> It doesnt matter what he does to HIS animals! How about you go up there and tell him to his face? Cause this thread is uncalled for and will never do anything to help brian. All you guys care about is what hes doing wrong you never stop and think maybe you can help him youd rather bash him way over here on a TARANTULA HELP forum.  This is helping no one with their tarantulas like this forum ia built to do. This is cyber bullying to brian, it doesnt matter who he is, If this thread isn't taken down action will be taken because cyber bullying should NOT be tolerated under ANY circumstances. I'm so dissapointed in this forum and hobby right now. We are supposed to be better than them instead we are bashing them and not helping to better the hobby.


I do think we should be more respectful towards Brian in this thread and try to be more productive. But it is extremely hard to break through to him and I'm sure many people on this thread have commented constructive criticisms on his youtube videos and or emailed him. As of right now I think the best course of action is giving as much support to youtube channels like Eulersk and Tom Moran because they are the only 2 youtubers I have seen who have good informational content and put their animals well being over their youtube channels wellbeing. By promoting these two channels we are promoting responsibility and good information over glamour and popularity.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> It doesnt matter what he does to HIS animals!


It doesn't matter? Really? If I put up a video like that I would expect (and fully deserve) the bashing I would get. I don't how you can defend this garbage video.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Here is the rule quoted from the FORUM RULES under Personal Attacks.
> 
> Arachnoboards has an incredible array of demographics within its membership. About the only thing that actually defines us as a group is our interest in arachnids. As a result of this incredible diversity, it is unacceptable to discriminate against someone based on religion, race, color, creed, sexual preference, financial status, the size of their tarantula collection, the make of their car, the gun(s) they own, or any other type of categorical discrimination that wouldn't fly in, for example, the workplace.
> 
> ...


You're in the wrong place if you think the members here will fan boy/girl over a popular youtuber no matter. 

This place is PACKED with members who look out for the animals FIRST. 

It's a proper animal forum. Not a popularity contest. 

Strange and sad how someone tries to bring up forum rules to protect a keeper who cares more about views than the welfare of the animals they're in charge of.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Phia said:


> I think this thread helps because it shows what NOT to do.
> 
> I also disagree that we shouldn't be  criticizing people who create harmful videos or doing harm to animals .... for attention and money. It's also not like we are speaking about a small youtuber. To many people this dude is the unofficial face of the reptile community. Am I cyber bullying if I say Tanked (the animal planet show) is a hallmark of bad fish husbandry??


Tanked is a TV show that is produced for entertainment. You can bash "tanked" but if you bash a single person from it, that seems wrong, Brian is one person following his dreams and feeds his animals very well and none of them seem in distress. I dont agree with his tarantula keeping methods but I dont want to be mean to him for it! 
No one deserves that!
Its okay to disagree with someone but being straight up mean and saying things like "he deserves the worst" 
Thats where the bullying is.

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Tanked is a TV show that is produced for entertainment. You can bash "tanked" but if you bash a single person from it, that seems wrong, Brian is one person following his dreams and feeds his animals very well and none of them seem in distress. I dont agree with his tarantula keeping methods but I dont want to be mean to him for it!
> No one deserves that!
> Its okay to disagree with someone but being straight up mean and saying things like "he deserves the worst"
> Thats where the bullying is.



PLEASE NEVER buy a snake if you think Brian treats them well just because he FEEDS them.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Ia this entire thread not breaking the rules???


Is bryan a member?


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Tanked is a TV show that is produced for entertainment. You can bash "tanked" but if you bash a single person from it, that seems wrong, Brian is one person following his dreams and feeds his animals very well and none of them seem in distress. I dont agree with his tarantula keeping methods but I dont want to be mean to him for it!
> No one deserves that!
> Its okay to disagree with someone but being straight up mean and saying things like "he deserves the worst"
> Thats where the bullying is.


Oftentimes with people who have a large following you need to be a lot harsher to break through to them than a normal person.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> Oftentimes with people who have a large following you need to be a lot harsher to break through to them than a normal person.


AKA massive EGO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> Hmmm.... I have to respectfully disagree. Based on his endless stupidity I think he would probably end up killing the rock especially with their strict temperature and humidity requirements.





MintyWood826 said:


> Yeah, he'd keep it in a volcano or something, then take it out for handling. Everyone knows how bad it is to morph sedimentary rocks to igneous!
> 
> #NoHybridRocksAllowed





SonsofArachne said:


> It doesn't matter? Really? If I put up a video like that I would expect (and fully deserve) the bashing I would get. I don't how you can defend this garbage video.


Come on why does no one see the big picture? HELP THE GUY OR HUSH UP ABOUT HIM cause this thread is only here to HURT him.

This forum is for HELP. At the very least move this thread to the discussion page, this is less of a friendly chat .

This is not a positive thread and it helps no one. I'm starting to see that even this doesnt matter, people will still find someone to take their anger out on . How about a thread called "lets all throw cash in for a road trip to michagin to teach Brian better instead of being straight up mean to a nice guy who loves animals"

C'mon guys. This is arachnoboards, where folks come together to better the hobby. Bashing him wont help his animals get better care.
I'm about to leave this forum. Im dissapointed in all of you. 

Kindness is supposed to be important. 
Love is supposed to be important.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Phia (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> I do think we should be more respectful towards Brian in this thread and try to be more productive. But it is extremely hard to break through to him and I'm sure many people on this thread have commented constructive criticisms on his youtube videos and or emailed him. As of right now I think the best course of action is giving as much support to youtube channels like Eulersk and Tom Moran because they are the only 2 youtubers I have seen who have good informational content and put their animals well being over their youtube channels wellbeing. By promoting these two channels we are promoting responsibility and good information over glamour and popularity.


I agree! Tom Moran is excellent. I'm a huge fan

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Come on why does no one see the big picture? HELP THE GUY OR HUSH UP ABOUT HIM cause this thread is only here to HURT him.
> 
> This forum is for HELP. At the very least move this thread to the discussion page, this is less of a friendly chat .
> 
> ...


Do you honestly believe he hasn't be told about his awful reptile practices before? His ego is MASSIVE.

The fact you've actually typed they're HIS animals so it's no one's business is revolting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Come on why does no one see the big picture? HELP THE GUY OR HUSH UP ABOUT HIM cause this thread is only here to HURT him.
> 
> This forum is for HELP. At the very least move this thread to the discussion page, this is less of a friendly chat .
> 
> ...


If he was a nice guy who loves animals he would have took the time to properly research how to care for them!!!  He may be a nice guy but I dont know that he loves animals. This thread is a good way to bring the many problems with exotics youtubers into the light and I'm sorry if you think dragging the problems with exotics youtubers into the light is equivalent to insulting them. The things you perceive as bullying are jokes to lighten the mood at the very worst.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

In that video, he clearly states that tarantulas are at risk from falling and points out that his enclosures pose a risk of them falling. It is only logical to come to the conclusion that he has dismissed safe husbandry practices, and is intentionally putting them at risk, in order to do what HE wants as opposed to what is in their best interest.
He has received countless comments from people, many of them being very kind (like the guy who offered to literally move closer to Brian to help care for them), and he chooses to completely ignore them. I started out having far more patience with him and, quite simply, my patience has run out after about two dozen comments. He has done the same thing with people complaining about his obviously sick snakes in the past and he is doing it now with the arachnids.
How can anyone defend that blatant disregard for an animal's well being?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 10


----------



## Phia (Mar 14, 2019)

The whole 'talking to his face' thing is unrealistic. 

We can all send a respectful letter and just count the days until he posts a apology/correction video! It has worked SO WELL for the reptile community ....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> How can anyone defend that blatant disregard for an animals well being?


I'm not defending his animal practices im defending him as a human being who makes mistakes. Why upset ourselves over it if we dont plan on going and telling him in person? Seems pointless unless we are planning to help the animals.

When i posted pictures of my first eggsac incubator i got help, not bashed.

We as a community have the power to talk to him and help him but we havent tried as a community we try as individuals .What if we thought of a way to come together to make a huge (and nice) point about it ? That would be a productive thread . however this website is not a good enough outlet for media like that..he'll never see it.

Reactions: Disagree 4


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> C'mon guys. This is arachnoboards, where folks come together to better the hobby. Bashing him wont help his animals get better care.
> I'm about to leave this forum. Im dissapointed in all of you


The problems here have been touched on.  People from this community and others _have offered constructive criticism already_, which has been dismissed and ignored.  If you receive advice and completely reject that advice and do what you were doing because you "know better," then open and harsh criticism becomes justified.  People who have a large following on social platforms need to be _more responsible_ because people new to keeping will follow their practices as an example.  "Famous youtube sensation guy does things this way, so I should as well."

Animals are under our care, not our property.  Abuse is abuse, and if you willingly care for your animals poorly, you are an abuser.  We don't take kindly to animal abuse.

Reactions: Agree 10


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

dangerforceidle said:


> The problems here have been touched on.  People from this community and others _have offered constructive criticism already_, which has been dismissed and ignored.  If you receive advice and completely reject that advice and do what you were doing because you "know better," then open and harsh criticism becomes justified.  People who have a large following on social platforms need to be _more responsible_ because people new to keeping will follow their practices as an example.  "Famous youtube sensation guy does things this way, so I should as well."
> 
> Animals are under our care, not our property.  Abuse is abuse, and if you willingly care for your animals poorly, you are an abuser.  We don't take kindly to animal abuse.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I'm not defending his animal practices im defending him as a human being who makes mistakes. Why upset ourselves over it if we dont plan on going and telling him in person? Seems pointless unless we are planning to help the animals.


No. You see some will deem him a youtube god. Think "I'll get a tarantula" and start searching. This thread will pop up on Google or Arachnoboards 100% will.

Keeping quiet because you can't bob round to have a word in the weapon's ear is dumb.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## EtienneN (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I'm not defending his animal practices im defending him as a human being who makes mistakes. Why upset ourselves over it if we dont plan on going and telling him in person? Seems pointless unless we are planning to help the animals.
> 
> When i posted pictures of my first eggsac incubator i got help, not bashed.
> 
> We as a community have the power to talk to him and help him but we havent tried as a community we try as individuals .What if we thought of a way to come together to make a huge (and nice) point about it ? That would be a productive thread .


Are you familiar with plain old venting or just blowing off steam about a “public figure” that collectively annoys us? I mean we could have all watched that video and then gone and went on about it to our family members, but we all know we’re thinking the same thing so it’s nice to air our grievances about Bryan with each other, here in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I'm not defending his animal practices im defending him as a human being who makes mistakes. Why upset ourselves over it if we dont plan on going and telling him in person? Seems pointless unless we are planning to help the animals.
> When i posted pictures of my first eggsac incubator i got help, not bashed.
> We as a community have the power to talk to him and help him but we havent tried as a community we try as individuals .What if we thought of a way to come together to make a huge (and nice) point about it ? That would be a productive thread . however this website is not a good enough outlet for media like that..he'll never see it.


After he made the video bashing the people who have banned the spider gene at expos and defending the continued breeding of the spider gene in ball pythons - several very well respected members of the reptile community posted videos responding to the blatant misrepresentations he made in that video. They went to a great deal of effort to take every erroneous point he made and provide proper information. Brian has completely ignored and dismissed every last one of them. Why? Because he has hundreds of dollars worth of spider gene ball pythons on Morph Market and it is in HIS best interest to keep breeding them, despite the overwhelming evidence that the gene is detrimental to the health of those animals.
He gets zero sympathy from me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11 | Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

VanessaS said:


> After he made the video defending the breeding of the spider gene in ball pythons - several very well respected members of the reptile community posted videos responding to the blatant misrepresentation he made in that video. They went to a great deal of effort to take every erroneous point he made and provide proper information. Brian has completely ignored and dismissed every last one of them. Why? Because he has hundreds of dollars worth of spider gene ball pythons on Morph Market and it is in HIS best interest to keep breeding them, despite the overwhelming evidence that the gene is detrimental to the health of those animals.
> He gets zero sympathy from me.


But..... but.........but they're HIS animals and he feeds them............

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Magenta (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Come on why does no one see the big picture? HELP THE GUY OR HUSH UP ABOUT HIM cause this thread is only here to HURT him.
> 
> This forum is for HELP. At the very least move this thread to the discussion page, this is less of a friendly chat .
> 
> ...



Calling someone out on their harmful behavior =/= bullying. This dude runs a reptile store. Animals are going to get hurt/killed because some people take him seriously. As a seller of animals, he has a responsibility to provide proper husbandry practices.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Yep you're all right. Bullying someone is the way to go. (Sarcasm) This thread has made me uneasy about asking for help with my collection, what if I get bullied?! What if a post is made about me and my mistakes?!  If i was a new hobbyist and I saw this thread I would run for the hills before I admitted any mistake for help. Most of you had opinions on his animal care thats fine, some of you straight up personally attacked him which is wrong and gives this website a bad name .
Now IM being critisized because I watch his channel. Now everyone will bash anything i post due to this and thats WRONG. Just because HE treats HIS animals "wrong" doesnt mean I treat MINE "wrong". Dont think for a second that I'm a bad person because I enjoy his content.

Reactions: Disagree 3 | Sad 1 | Face Palm 1


----------



## EulersK (Mar 14, 2019)

*To be clear to all members.* If Bryan does indeed join the forum and ask for help, then he will be treated just the same as all new people asking for help. If there is a mob mentality if/when that happens, then yes, SkittleBunny is right and that is absolutely bullying and will not be tolerated. But as it stands? He is on YouTube actively ignoring the advice of experienced keepers. He is not being bullied in this thread, people are venting their concerns. As a closing note, I'd suggest leaving the particular topic of whether or not he is being bullied alone. Agree to disagree. One more post on the matter will result in a locked thread.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 5 | Helpful 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Yep you're all right. Bullying someone is the way to go. (Sarcasm) This thread has made me uneasy about asking for help with my collection, what if I get bullied?! What if a post is made about me and my mistakes?!  If i was a new hobbyist and I saw this thread I would run for the hills before I admitted any mistake for help. Most of you had opinions on his animal care thats fine, some of you straight up personally attacked him which is wrong and gives this website a bad name .


Nobody is going to be rough on you unless you repeatedly and purposefully ignore good advice and endanger your animal. Everybody makes mistakes but when you make the same mistake over and over again people are going to be rough on you.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Demonclaws (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I'm not defending his animal practices im defending him as a human being who makes mistakes. Why upset ourselves over it if we dont plan on going and telling him in person? Seems pointless unless we are planning to help the animals.
> 
> When i posted pictures of my first eggsac incubator i got help, not bashed.
> 
> We as a community have the power to talk to him and help him but we havent tried as a community we try as individuals .What if we thought of a way to come together to make a huge (and nice) point about it ? That would be a productive thread . however this website is not a good enough outlet for media like that..he'll never see it.





SkittleBunny said:


> Yep you're all right. Bullying someone is the way to go. (Sarcasm) This thread has made me uneasy about asking for help with my collection, what if I get bullied?! What if a post is made about me and my mistakes?!  If i was a new hobbyist and I saw this thread I would run for the hills before I admitted any mistake for help. Most of you had opinions on his animal care thats fine, some of you straight up personally attacked him which is wrong and gives this website a bad name .


I talked to Brain personally a few times at reptile expos in Chicago. I think he genuinely love his animals and passionate about them. Obviously his views and methods are different from us because he is after all a breeder and a business owner. His channel is part of advertisement for his business, and should not be viewed as educational videos. The same way that I don't learn from the Dark Den on handling or impatient breeding tarantulas. Bryan's videos are quite entertaining though I must say and I watch them every now and then. I sent BHB an email after his first video on tarantulas, but I didn't get a response. I don't think it was just ego, but the amount of spam mails that they get everyday probably made him stop reading them a long time ago. Also as one of the largest reptile youtube channels, he also gets flamed for the smallest errors or disagreements. Everyone has the right to criticize Bryan. Of course, he also has the right to ignore you. To be honest, to become a large content creator on internet, you actually have to ignore a lot of comments. Even Tom Moran, who I think did a pretty good job on his tarantula videos, still has problem dealing with haters.

At this point, I think Bryan won't learn until after few T dies unless someone who he really trusts talks to him. If it takes him a few years before he moved his larger pythons to a better enclosure at his zoo (and many people have commented about it), how long do you think it takes to improve his tarantula setups?

Edit: edited out bullying part.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

EulersK said:


> *To be clear to all members.* If Bryan does indeed joint he forum and ask for help, then he will be treated just the same as all new people asking for help. If there is a mob mentality if/when that happens, then yes, SkittleBunny is right and that is absolutely bullying and will not be tolerated. But as it stands? He is on YouTube actively ignoring the advice of experienced keepers. He is not being bullied in this thread, people are venting their concerns. As a closing note, I'd suggest leaving the particular topic of whether or not he is being bullied alone. Agree to disagree. One more post on the matter will result in a locked thread.


I didn't see your message I'm sorry I posted on the matter and I agree we should move on to something else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I hate that this community can attack anyone they feel like. So judgemental and mean!!!! Relax and mind your own business all you're doing is working yourselves up over someone in Michigan that we can do NOTHING about.


Hey you are right saying that "he's in Michigan and that we can do nothing about" but I've pointed out that his tattoo sucks and I have the *RIGHT *to judge (with my humble Extreme Wisdom) aesthetics, clothes and such. Why? Because I'm Italian, a citizen of a nation that is the supreme leader when it comes to Art, Class and Fashion, Lifestyle etc so I have that right 

Who cares about this Bryan somewhat and his spiders, to me nothing but a stranger that lives millions of KM away from me? Oh not me, not me... but that tattoo sucks, no art, decency, style, nothing... so to point out that was my mandatory duty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

Demonclaws said:


> I talked to Brain personally a few times at reptile expos in Chicago. I think he genuinely love his animals and passionate about them. Obviously his views and methods are different from us because he is after all a breeder and a business owner. His channel is part of advertisement for his business, and should not be viewed as educational videos. The same way that I don't learn from the Dark Den on handling or impatient breeding tarantulas. Bryan's videos are quite entertaining though I must say and I watch them every now and then. I sent BHB an email after his first video on tarantulas, but I didn't get a response. I don't think it was just ego, but the amount of spam mails that they get everyday probably made him stop reading them a long time ago. Also as one of the largest reptile youtube channels, he also gets flamed for the smallest errors or disagreements. Everyone has the right to criticize Bryan. Of course, he also has the right to ignore you. To be honest, to become a large content creator on internet, you actually have to ignore a lot of comments. Even Tom Moran, who I think did a pretty good job on his tarantula videos, still has problem dealing with haters.
> 
> At this point, I think Bryan won't learn until after few T dies unless someone who he really trusts talks to him. If it takes him a few years before he moved his larger pythons to a better enclosure at his zoo (and many people have commented about it), how long do you think it takes to improve his tarantula setups?
> 
> Edit: edited out bullying part.


He 100% doesn't genuinely love his animals. If he did he'd treat them better. 

Yes he's a breeder and it's a business. But the fact he pretends to care for the animals is a joke. He provides the bare minimum. Air, water and food.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

How to tell if you genuinely love your pets.

Would you let Bryan" look after" them for a month?

Reactions: Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Phia (Mar 14, 2019)

basin79 said:


> He provides the bare minimum. Air, water and food.


Lies. He also provides the opposite gender.  Business is breeding and business is good

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2019)

Phia said:


> Lies. He also provides the opposite gender.  Business is breeding and business is good


Cue some nugget typing, "they wouldn't breed if they weren't happy".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dangerforceidle (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Yep you're all right. Bullying someone is the way to go. (Sarcasm) This thread has made me uneasy about asking for help with my collection, what if I get bullied?! What if a post is made about me and my mistakes?!  If i was a new hobbyist and I saw this thread I would run for the hills before I admitted any mistake for help.


No one is "bullied" here when asking for help.  You have a thread asking for help when you wanted to start breeding Stiffler and Mitzy -- were you bullied then?  Wasn't it a few pages of back and forth with more questions?  No.  People want to help, and you were _receptive _to advice.  That is the key.

Picture this scenario:  you have a _T. stirmi_ you found at a local pet store, you're a first time keeper.  You have a heat lamp over a 10 gallon glass enclosure, and aquarium gravel 1" deep as substrate.  No hide.  You post a photo, asking if it's appropriate because the pet store told you it was.  You receive advice on how to fix it.  You then say, "no, that's wrong, I'm going to keep it the way I have it."

People will react negatively in response.  In this scenario, a new and inexperienced keeper asked for assistance, and then outright rejected or ignored the advice received.

That is kind of what we're dealing with, outside the person not actively participating here, or asking for advice.  Yet, he puts his "care" onto the internet for all to see.  They are not private or unlisted videos that have been shared against his knowledge.  Public videos.  

The things he does are wrong and potentially harmful, yet he ignores advice that is meant to help the animals in his care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Award 1


----------



## Liquifin (Mar 14, 2019)

Okay, okay, okay. Lets end it in this note:

It doesn't matter if you like Brian or not. While his methods are not the best. He is trying to entertain us (if people see it that way). Everyone's issue is understandable, but my argument is this:

Stop and think about who is going to affect future hobbyist. While Brian is trying to be passionate, what he doesn't understand is that he is setting the example for future hobbyist to come. If you don't agree with his care than it can't be helped. But *"THAT IS THE ISSUE"*, i'm not looking at this as a passionate Youtuber chasing his dreams perspective. But rather as set example of influence that will make the majority of newcomers to come. Stop thinking about passionate, optimistic, and rainbows. But rather think logically about the hobby you love and how the influences can encourage newcomers to do the same as those in the videos. There's a saying, *"Monkey See, Monkey Do".* Which is what is going to happen in the future. If everyone keeps T.'s like Brian, and the death rates go up, then remember those deaths was by the "INFLUENCER" who shown it in his/her videos.

I don't care about what Brian does to his T.'s, but he needs to understand how big one influence like him can have on future hobbyist to come in the near future.

TL;DR - Think logically about the future, not idealistically.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

how about we just call his local animal control on him and let law enforcement force him to put his tarantulas in better enclosures.



Until then, It's best we drop it.. And yes..we should try our best to point out that people should NOT copy him in how he cares for his tarantulas because he makes it look so good/right.. Youre right. He is hurting the hobby. I didnt realize people that have never had a T will see his T wall and want one JUST like it and think its okay...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StampFan (Mar 14, 2019)

I would suggest criticizing a concerning YouTube video that is publicly available on a public forum dedicated to care of said animals is more than fair game.  It is almost expected, really.  It is not negative, or bullying.  It is criticism.  That comes from critical thinking.  Which is fine.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

StampFan said:


> I would suggest criticizing a concerning YouTube video that is publicly available on a public forum dedicated to care of said animals is more than fair game.  It is almost expected, really.  It is not negative, or bullying.  It is criticism.  That comes from critical thinking.  Which is fine.


Yeah..I immediately took my own experiences with cyber bullying and applied them to someone i dont know personally.. I apologize. To everyone who posted here; I'm deeply sorry for my ignorance. I didn't stop to think folks will copy him and Ts will perish.. Just because I didnt doesnt mean others won't. I pray that folks are smarter than to see brians videos and go out and buy Ts using his videos as care guides..

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Demonclaws (Mar 14, 2019)

Speaking of proper care. In US universities, any labs that use live animals constantly get audited from federal agencies. Besides from food water and enclosure requirements, avian and mammals require toys in their enclosures and social hours!! Now lets ask our average pet owners, if they ever forget to play with their pet hamsters.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 14, 2019)

Several times in the spider gene video he made he says that the hobby is well equipped to police themselves and they don't need an outside organization to do it for them. 
Well, here you have a good example of the hobby policing itself... just as Brian said it should.

Reactions: Like 1 | Beer 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Yeah..I immediately took my own experiences with cyber bullying and applied them to someone i dont know personally.. I apologize. To everyone who posted here; I'm deeply sorry for my ignorance. I didn't stop to think folks will copy him and Ts will perish.. Just because I didnt doesnt mean others won't. I pray that folks are smarter than to see brians videos and go out and buy Ts using his videos as care guides..


There is no need to be sorry even if we get into heated debates at the end of the day everyone is here at arachnoboards to better their tarantulas lives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SkittleBunny (Mar 14, 2019)

Derivative said:


> There is no need to be sorry even if we get into heated debates at the end of the day everyone is here at arachnoboards to better their tarantulas lives.


We could actually make a sticky thread with a list of youtubers that should be ignored when it comes to tarantula care..just for those newbies

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Derivative (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> We could actually make a sticky thread with a list of youtubers that should be ignored when it comes to tarantula care..just for those newbies


That sounds like a good idea. Although I consider myself somewhat of a noob as I am only 15 and even if I know how to care for tarantulas that doesnt mean I have the experience to stay calm if an Obt bolts up my pant leg.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rigor Mortis (Mar 14, 2019)

In true Rigor Mortis fashion I will pretend that this thread isn't on fire and simply throw in my own two cents;

We can't stop videos like this being made. We really can't. When people have reached out in multiple ways to alert a keeper of their malpractice and they are met with ignorance and anger there's nothing else we can do. I think the only thing we can do is refrain from giving the man attention and hoping that if anyone who watches videos like this is inspired to get a tarantula that they end up here on the forums so we can offer advice. That's it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StampFan (Mar 14, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> Yeah..I immediately took my own experiences with cyber bullying and applied them to someone i dont know personally.. I apologize. To everyone who posted here; I'm deeply sorry for my ignorance. I didn't stop to think folks will copy him and Ts will perish.. Just because I didnt doesnt mean others won't. I pray that folks are smarter than to see brians videos and go out and buy Ts using his videos as care guides..


I think that is an admirable response after reading others' reactions and arguments, and doing some self-reflection.  Good for you.  Arachnoboards is a great place if you ignore the dislike button lol.



SkittleBunny said:


> We could actually make a sticky thread with a list of youtubers that should be ignored when it comes to tarantula care..just for those newbies


The problem with that is YouTubers like @petkokc admit that they were newbies when they started and learned and grew from experience and occasionally criticism.  And someone like @petkokc often points out that he is not an expert, just a hobbyist who is still learning.  And that's okay, too.  @Tomoran has pointed this out in his podcasts recently, newbies need to start somewhere and learn.  

Better just to comment on YouTube videos that you disagree with, comment (sometimes strongly) on things that you see are inappropriate, and perhaps unsubscribe and don't view again....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (Mar 15, 2019)

SkittleBunny said:


> I hate that this community can attack anyone they feel like. So judgemental and mean!!!! Relax and mind your own business all you're doing is working yourselves up over someone in Michigan that we can do NOTHING about. I'm not defending him but there is NO reason for this community to be this mean and judgemental. If you have the time and money to drive out to Michigan to actually HELP Brian learn better, do it!! If not, why is this hatred/judgement necessary?! It really isn't. Grow up!
> 
> Threads like this that are designed to attack a single person should be against the rules!!!!!!!!! No matter what they are doing or what our opinions are of him .
> 
> This is Cyber Bullying.


When it comes to poor animal husbandry on a board filled with people that love animals, it is going to provoke a response.
Most of them are correct this guy is incapable of providing proper care for the amount of animals he has.
Cyber bullying give me a break, he posts his stuff out there for people to see he is not exempt from criticism


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 15, 2019)

Derivative said:


> that doesnt mean I have the experience to stay calm if an Obt bolts up my pant leg.


I not sure that anyone has that much experience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## xtnz (Mar 15, 2019)

EulersK said:


> The _only_ reason I stopped making videos is because of how long the editing process took. If someone is willing to take that over, I'd be happy to collaborate.


i hope that the arachnoboards community could do something about that. It's just that i see all this post about those youtube channels (ex. brian, darkden). But no one is doing anything to counter it (that includes me). How about boosting the good channels? even if it means creating dummy accounts ^_^.


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 15, 2019)

xtnz said:


> How about boosting the good channels?


There are plenty of decent YouTube accounts who have a fraction of the subscribers and should have far more. 
Tom Moran
predatororpreyonline
birdspidersCH
lovetarantulas
World of Spiders
bugsnstuff
Tarantula Haven

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## viper69 (Mar 23, 2019)

There's no accounting for stupidity, except his parents' genes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## isabel (Mar 24, 2019)

Derivative said:


> I just saw this recent Brian Barczyk video and he is rehousing his tarantulas into awful enclosures. Why the hell is it a good idea to have a B. Hammori in an arboreal enclosure!!!! His B. Albopilosum and G. Rosea cages are also bad. Not to mention he handles all his spiders and doesnt even know the scientific names or basic tarantula anatomy. I mean his "Purple bird eater spider" is obviously a pamphobeteus mature male my guess is platyomma. I dont think he even realizes it is a mature male. At this point I hope someone gives him advice on how to keep tarantulas correctly because he honestly seems like a nice guy but I think he should stick to snakes if he doesnt change his tarantula husbandry. I may not be an expert in this hobby but even I know he isn't keeping his T's correctly.


If he can’t even recognise the difference between an arboreal and s terrestrial species and doesn’t know scientific names they why has he even bothered, apart from the glory of being able to claim owning a Tarantula?


You say ‘stick to snakes’ although his snake care is poor if I’m being polite. I could say lots of things about that man, many if which I shall restrain myself from doing so. For example, have you watched his video on the spider gene ball pythons? He’s like ‘a slight neurological issue’ (i paraquote, not watched it too recently) with regard to the wobble. The truth being, some snakes are so severely affected that euthanasia is the most humane option.

He’s not a good guy, focused entirely on money making and doesn’t give a care about the welfare or wellbeing of his animals (produce). He treats his animals like meaningless objects, not living, sentient beings.

Not I good guy and best avoided. He talks about wanting to teach people not to be afraid of reptiles, yet look at the titles of his videos!

He’s a very dramatic, hypercritical guy overall and shouldn’t be allowed to own, breed or sell animals. But there we go, that’s just my opinion and yours may way differ greatly to mine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 24, 2019)

I remember a time where we criticized 'Deadly Tarantula Girl' for being only in it for the fame.
But the dregs of society who since entered the invert community is a 1000 times worse...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## gerryfkno (Mar 24, 2019)

Definitely just putting on a show for views/likes which doesn't surprise me at all. Checked out a couple of his vids since I was considering checking out his Reptarium zoo since it's only about an hr drive from home. In one video  he admitted he knows absolutely nothing about T's and is actually terrified of them.
Would expect him to at least put someone with some knowledge in charge of their care but apparently he doesn't have anyone.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Schledog (Mar 24, 2019)

Teal said:


> He should stick to... sticks.


I get it this quote is older but heck he can't even identify a stick, or should I say leaf because in one of his videos at a European reptile expo he called some kind of leaf insect a mantis. What the heck dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Mar 24, 2019)

I originally found him helpful -- I had my first 'stuck in shed' BP issue a couple years back, and Bryan's was the first video hit I got when I searched.  I soaked my BP using his method (well, every snake keeper's method really) and it did work. But then, as I started watching his other vids, he had some weird employees -- one weird guy who deliberately provoked snakes for the thrill of being bit.  And Brian sounded sorta hyper wound up and his 'overly enthused' vocal style was grating.  I never watched enough vids to realize how bad his keeping methods were.

This vid posted here was the first of his I'd seen of his in a few years. Had no idea he had gotten into Ts now also.  I've watched a few more vids and sadly agree with this thread.  
Such a shame, because he could do so much good if he'd calm down, study more, learn and use his years of snake keeping for the public good.  Now he's just trying to get lots of subscribers and make some youtube money these days, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Andrea82 (Mar 24, 2019)

Ellenantula said:


> I originally found him helpful -- I had my first 'stuck in shed' BP issue a couple years back, and Bryan's was the first video hit I got when I searched.  I soaked my BP using his method (well, every snake keeper's method really) and it did work. But then, as I started watching his other vids, he had some weird employees -- one weird guy who deliberately provoked snakes for the thrill of being bit.  And Brian sounded sorta hyper wound up and his 'overly enthused' vocal style was grating.  I never watched enough vids to realize how bad his keeping methods were.
> 
> This vid posted here was the first of his I'd seen of his in a few years. Had no idea he had gotten into Ts now also.  I've watched a few more vids and sadly agree with this thread.
> Such a shame, because he could do so much good if he'd calm down, study more, learn and use his years of snake keeping for the public good.  Now he's just trying to get lots of subscribers and make some youtube money these days, I guess.


His hyped up style is what immediately put me off to be honest. I thought Rob was hyper, but Brian is definitely worse. He reminds me of some salesmen rattling of all the benefits this superduper cleaning utensil of those television sales channels.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## SonsofArachne (Mar 24, 2019)

Andrea82 said:


> I remember a time where we criticized 'Deadly Tarantula Girl' for being only in it for the fame.
> But the dregs of society who since entered the invert community is a 1000 times worse...


Recently Tom Moran credited her with changing how he keeps his KB, so obviously she must know something. I've watched a few of her videos, I've definitely seen much worse. I've also seen people complain on these boards about how she likes to display her, uh, 'endowments' and all I can say is what does that have to do with her ability as a keeper?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

